Ask HN: Which camera drone would you recommend based on own experience? - crypto-jeronimo
======
evolve2k
Our family bought a DJI Spark over Christmas. Been very happy with it. For
social media sharing even for doing footage for your film making friend,
shooting in 1080p is more than enough. We got the plus pack that had a case
and extra battery. Well worth it.

We had a few months of intense use and then it’s on the shelf mostly now. Take
amazing footage, so fun to fly around. Battery good too. Seriously it’s got
2km range you’ll probably not want to fly more than 700m cause it if ever came
down you’d loose it further than that. And it already flys to the legal limit
in Australia (100m up I think it is).

If you had a few more bucks the DJI mavik air looks amazing but really for
your first drone the DJI Spark will do everything you want and more and if you
really become a big fan you can always trade up.

Oh and the build quality and design are solid too, these things feel like the
MacBook of drones IMHO.

My 2 cents.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Thank you so much for the expressed opinion!

